# Local 3 A-J looking to travel



## Chicagoguy (Jan 30, 2008)

As of right now, Chicago's local 134 has more work than people to fill the jobs... They have been rolling the books for a couple months now.


----------



## Adam12 (May 28, 2008)

Vega$ is putting out 20+ calls a day. $39+ on the check.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Surf the web for FLEA IBEW sites they have the locals in need of assistance.


----------



## Melissa809 (Aug 28, 2008)

Thanks, guys


----------



## Adam12 (May 28, 2008)

Its actually FLIE.


----------



## RUSSIAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Chicagoguy said:


> As of right now, Chicago's local 134 has more work than people to fill the jobs... They have been rolling the books for a couple months now.


Same here in santa clara(332) $47 on the check, But cost of living is extremely high


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Adam or is it Arty< any idea what FLIE stands for. I have only heard it discussed and assumed it was FLEA as they jump around a lot


----------



## paul d. (Jul 13, 2008)

you can make a lot of $$$ on the road BUT be careful not to "party" it all away. i use to loan guys coffee and cigarette $ on a mon. after they got a $1200 paycheck on fri. paul


----------



## Melissa809 (Aug 28, 2008)

WOW...partying???..lol....I live here in NYC and don't party nearly as much as I should....but shopping..that's another story...lol


----------



## Adam12 (May 28, 2008)

brian john said:


> Adam or is it Arty< any idea what FLIE stands for. I have only heard it discussed and assumed it was FLEA as they jump around a lot


*F*raternity of *L*ayed off *I*nside *E*lectricians 

Worked with a few over the years. Good dudes, tight knit bunch of guys who know the ins and outs of tramping, taxes and Locals with work.


----------



## paul d. (Jul 13, 2008)

well melissa, some of the places they put power houses, refineries, and other assorted industrial jobs are not shopping meccas. why do you think most( not all) those guys stay drunk when not working? but good luck anyway.


----------



## joeyuk (Feb 27, 2008)

I always thought it was *f*un *l*oving *E*lectrician.


----------



## Melissa809 (Aug 28, 2008)

I guess you're saying they stay drunk because the "life" is kind of depressing? By no means am I working on "fun loving" job sites here in NY...currently doing street lighting..and no...I'm not changing light bulbs....I enjoy what I do for a living....just want to get out of NY for awhile....change of scenery, is all


----------



## heavyduty73 (Jan 11, 2008)

northern minnesota should be busy in 09 big steel/iron ore plant in the works 10 years 5 billion i think, scale will be 30 plus but you will be in the middle of no where. look hibbing and duluth locals for info.


----------



## paul d. (Jul 13, 2008)

hey heavy, do it get a little chilly in n. minn.?


----------



## Hotlips (Feb 7, 2009)

Melissa809 said:


> Hey everyone..new to this site....I am a Local 3 A-journeyman out of NYC...I'm seriously thinking about hitting the road and seeing this great country of ours..(early midlife crisis..lol)...though we are slow here in NY..I was wondering if anyone knew off hand of any jurisdictions that are looking for travelers..and what an inside wireman's hourly rate is in each...also, I have experience in street lighting...technically NOT inside wiring...but also NOT line work...
> 
> Anyway, thanks
> Melissa


Hey Melissa,

Hope you have as much fun as I did on the road. Stay close to the Brothers and don't become the shanny bitch. Hopefully that position will be for an oldtimer and not a lazy fat ass.


----------



## Hotlips (Feb 7, 2009)

*travel*



Hotlips said:


> Hey Melissa,
> 
> Hope you have as much fun as I did on the road. Don't stay in the bar's too long, but if you do stay close to the brothers.


----------



## PhatElvis (Jan 23, 2009)

First off FLE stands *Federation of Linemen and Electricians* 

Its an informal fraternal organization of traveling construction electricians that has probably been around as long as IBEW itself. FLEs do not engage in collective bargaining and the IBEW hierarchy has actually branded the FLE as a subversive organization.

They are seen as radicals and trouble makers by contractors and if you are thought to be a FLE you will be laid off or fired.


----------



## Hotlips (Feb 7, 2009)

*The Men That Don't Fit In.*

There's a race of men that don't fit in,
A race that can't stay still;
So they break the hearts of kith and kin,
And they roam the world at will.
They range the field and they rove the flood,
And they climb the mountain's crest;
Theirs is the curse of the gypsy blood,
And they don't know how to rest.
If they just went straight they might go far;
They are strong and brave and true;
But they're always tired of the things that are,
And they want the strange and new.
They say: "Could I find my proper groove,
What a deep mark I would make!"
So they chop and change, and each fresh move
Is only a fresh mistake.

And each forgets, as he strips and runs
With a brilliant, fitful pace,
It's the steady, quiet, plodding ones
Who win in the lifelong race.
And each forgets that his youth has fled,
Forgets that his prime is past,
Till he stands one day, with a hope that's dead,
In the glare of the truth at last.

He has failed, he has failed; he has missed his chance; 
He has just done things by half.
Life's been a jolly good joke on him,
And now is the time to laugh.
Ha, ha! He is one of the Legion Lost;
He was never meant to win;
He's a rolling stone, and it's bred in the bone; 
He's a man who won't fit in.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

Mods please delete.

Point given...point taken


----------



## shunt trip (Jan 15, 2009)

*traveling work*

All's quiet on the western front. Maybe 2010? The books are loaded. every one in the 300 mile range holding steady on the books....waiting....waiting.....
If you got work, keep it. Or you better get a call before you leave. There is someone way closer that will take it quick. Pretty thin out there....... 


Go Mariners......... & take the Seahawks with you.


----------



## PhatElvis (Jan 23, 2009)

Hotlips said:


> Quit posting things like this. Not good to do.


 Why does the truth bother you that much?


----------



## Megawatts (Jan 12, 2009)

Something else to consider about FLE(a)'s. They love to double book or triple even.


----------



## Hotlips (Feb 7, 2009)

*International not Individual.*



Celtic said:


> Follow your own advice:


 I am not afraid to back my word! I respect other peoples beliefs and don't gossip about them if I haven't lived it. I am looking for another Brother. I would be happy to discuss this matter if you need to, or maybe you can help me find my friend. I shouldn't have to worry about my phone number or stating my Union OR my opinion. I have nothing to hide nor am I afraid. I have always done the right thing when it has come to the I.B.E.W.


----------



## PhatElvis (Jan 23, 2009)

Hotlips said:


> ... I have nothing to hide nor am I afraid. I have always done the right thing when it has come to the I.B.E.W.


 As have I, but because I am a rain maker, IBEWs short comings are not something I am going to candy coat or gloss over, pride, clicks and false bravado don't sell jobs. If you ignore the problems you are not doing right by IBEW.


----------



## Hotlips (Feb 7, 2009)

*o.k. then*



PhatElvis said:


> As have I, but because I am a rain maker, IBEWs short comings are not something I am going to candy coat or gloss over, pride, clicks and false bravado don't sell jobs. If you ignore the problems you are not doing right by IBEW.


Obviously our experiences were different.


----------



## PhatElvis (Jan 23, 2009)

Obviously.... good luck finding your friend.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

Hotlips said:


> I shouldn't have to worry about my phone number ....


I agree you shouldn't....reality is: It's a sick world.

Good luck in finding your friend....sorry I do not have the resources to help you.


----------



## worn kleins (Dec 13, 2007)

PhatElvis hit it. It is too bad that the fle's got the bad rap. I've run a lot of industrial work and for my money I'll take a crew of fle's any day. The key is knowing how to work with them. I was always glad to have them due to their knowledge and experience. Most contractors don't want them around and many locals don't want them and that's too bad. In my opinion the IO has done everything possible to make life difficult for them as well. For me they are some of the best electricians and brothers I have ever worked with.


----------



## MichiganElectrician (Dec 14, 2008)

Megawatts said:


> Something else to consider about FLE(a)'s. They love to double book or triple even.


The true FLE brothers would never condone or participate in such practices.

The FLE's are the best brothers I have ever met at home or on the road!!!:thumbsup:

To thy own self be true!

Don't double book or double job. Are your bills and family really more important than the rest of the brothers?


----------



## PhatElvis (Jan 23, 2009)

MichiganElectrician said:


> ...Are your bills and family really more important than the rest of the brothers?


Are you saying you would put your coworkers before you own family?


----------



## MichiganElectrician (Dec 14, 2008)

PhatElvis said:


> Are you saying you would put your coworkers before you own family?


As hard as it is to believe fat elvis, that's pretty much what I'm saying.

I believe we are all equal. Even though my ego tells me that I'm probably a much more skilled and experienced wireman than you, I'm still very concerned that you and yours has enough to get by.

I would never screw a fellow electrician to further my career. Just my choice, we all have to look at ourselves in the mirror and I like what I see every day. 

When are the skilled JIW's of this nation going to see that there is a lot more power in the group, as opposed to the individual?

I'm tired of seeing talented JIW's undercutting each other. Wake up brothers and stop thinking of yourselves.

There are many more of us than you think.:thumbsup:

Too many of us think that we are God's gift to the trade. 

It's time for us all to come together and collectively bargain for a better way of life. 

We also need to take care of the brothers that show up every day and work hard, but aren't intelligent enough or skilled enough to pull their own weight. Enough of the only strong survive mentality. We are only cutting each others throats with that way of thinking.

Also we all get old someday. Some of you cocky young bucks may want to think about that. We should all be taking care of the old guys and giving them assignments that are suitable to their experience level.

Just my humble opinion.

Hallslug.com


----------



## PhatElvis (Jan 23, 2009)

*The best post in this thread*

Thanks for the response.

You might be surprised how hard some ECs work just to keep their electricians gainfully employed, especially in this market. Loyalty is a two way street, it’s not us against them for everyone.

Also about FLEs, my uncle is one and I grew up hearing the stories, some of their reputation with contractors is deserved. Yes, I am sure they look different from the other side of the fence, but every group has it’s nuts.


----------



## King of Queens (Apr 27, 2009)

PhatElvis said:


> Are you saying you would put your coworkers before you own family?


 i work for my family, not to promote the union. i'm trying to be a good union member but the way employment is going i just might have to turn in my card to work non union to feed my family.


----------



## sub station god (May 20, 2009)

big money for those brave few who aint scairt to go get it


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

PhatElvis said:


> Thanks for the response.
> 
> You might be surprised how hard some ECs work just to keep their electricians gainfully employed, especially in this market. Loyalty is a two way street, it’s not us against them for everyone.


Oh cut the crap Elvis. You don't invent work. It's out there. Every job that needs doing will be done whether there are 500 or 100 contractors brokering other WORKERS time while managing thier little feifdoms by skimming a little (or a lot) off the top for themselves first. 

The Johns want whores, not madames.



> Also about FLEs, my uncle is one and I grew up hearing the stories, some of their reputation with contractors is deserved. Yes, I am sure they look different from the other side of the fence, but every group has it’s nuts.


They sure do.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

King of Queens said:


> i work for my family, not to promote the union. i'm trying to be a good union member but the way employment is going i just might have to turn in my card to work non union to feed my family.


Is that what you told them at your apprentice interview?


----------



## sub station god (May 20, 2009)

*Don't give it away charge for it.*



sub station god said:


> big money for those brave few who aint scairt to go get it


 That is the problem with most guy's they jump on the first opp. they get and it make's it hard for some others to get what they need.I never go to a job and let them ask what i can do for them. i ask what are you willing to do to get me here.i tramp all over and make real good money ALL the time.It helps to have a network of brothers set up.Get a tramp book.Learn you'r trade and you will be suprised at the money you can make and what companys are willing to pay.:thumbup:


----------



## user10002 (Dec 3, 2009)

i checked the job board on the website and it doesnt show any local taking on travelers otherwise i would already be on the road


----------



## boulengerina (May 2, 2009)

*Work in Charlotte*

The pay is good for Charlotte, but Charlotte is extremely low compared with most of the rest of the Nation. Local 379 is putting out off of book2 consistently. $21.40/hr JW Rate, $5.00 H&W, 4% Assessments. That's it.

Big job, 250-300 electricians (all Union). Data Center coming out of the ground. Miles and miles of friggin' duct bank. 6" rigid (PVC) galore. In a couple of months, job will be moving inside. *26* standby generators! Or something like that.

Also, if the contractor does the data work and doesn't give it away to rat contractors, they will need another 100-150 tele-techs!


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

boulengerina said:


> The pay is good for Charlotte, but Charlotte is extremely low compared with most of the rest of the Nation. Local 379 is putting out off of book2 consistently. $21.40/hr JW Rate, $5.00 H&W, 4% Assessments. That's it.
> 
> Big job, 250-300 electricians (all Union). Data Center coming out of the ground. Miles and miles of friggin' duct bank. 6" rigid (PVC) galore. In a couple of months, job will be moving inside. *26* standby generators! Or something like that.
> 
> Also, if the contractor does the data work and doesn't give it away to rat contractors, they will need another 100-150 tele-techs!


Where now? Awesome. I'm a rat contractor. I think i'll bid the job just o screw you out of work.:thumbsup:


----------



## boulengerina (May 2, 2009)

*Best of Luck!*

Maiden, NC. I wish you all the luck in the world! You see, if you were a large enough contractor to even bond the job, you would have known where it was. Only 6 contractors in the whole country bid on it. 

Go clean your tail!


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

boulengerina said:


> Maiden, NC. I wish you all the luck in the world! You see, if you were a large enough contractor to even bond the job, you would have known where it was. Only 6 contractors in the whole country bid on it.
> 
> Go clean your tail!



:sleep1:


----------



## boulengerina (May 2, 2009)

*Wow, you guys are kool!*

Peter and Nola seem very proud of their ignorance, but I can appreciate that. We need guys like them to make us look good. After all, who isn't for sub-standard pay, sub-standard (or no) benefits, a "physical 40" workweek, and absolutely no representation? Sounds like a deal!

Guys like them will not EVER sign a letter of intent for a project without a contract, but they expect their employees to work without one! But that's ok. If the Union can operate and grow in a market like North Carolina, then it can operate and grow wherever these guys are. 

Pete and Nola, I cordially invite you to a meeting here in Charlotte, NC. I would like to discuss with you the future of your companies. We can help you grow, but of course, you must work IBEW members. If you are interested in working in this area, I can help, but you will have to sign right here____________________!

Remember, the human mind is like a parachute. It works best when opened!


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

I have no problem with unions actually. I was referencing your comment about rats. I'm a one man shop and that all I want to be.


----------



## Charlie K (Aug 14, 2008)

NolaTigaBait said:


> I have no problem with unions actually. I was referencing your comment about rats. I'm a one man shop and that all I want to be.


Look out!
Don't downsize:whistling2::whistling2:

Charlie


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

boulengerina said:


> Peter and Nola seem very proud of their ignorance, but I can appreciate that. We need guys like them to make us look good. After all, who isn't for sub-standard pay, sub-standard (or no) benefits, a "physical 40" workweek, and absolutely no representation? Sounds like a deal!


Now you are showing your gross ignorance. And you are against a physical 40, OH YEAH so I assume you are a sit on your ass sloucher that makes the hard workers in your local look bad?

Make you look good, OH because you have a lock on quality work. I have posted numerous times the HACK UNION WORK I see on a regular basis, and not just in my local area but nationwide.

Hacks exist in the local and in open shops. 




> Guys like them will not EVER sign a letter of intent for a project without a contract, but they expect their employees to work without one! But that's ok. If the Union can operate and grow in a market like North Carolina, then it can operate and grow wherever these guys are.


Damn freedom of choice HEAVEN FORBID that should NEVER BE ALLOWED.



> Pete and Nola, I cordially invite you to a meeting here in Charlotte, NC. I would like to discuss with you the future of your companies. We can help you grow, but of course, you must work IBEW members. If you are interested in working in this area, I can help, but you will have to sign right here____________________!


Yeah in this market increasing any cost will help them grow?



> Remember, the human mind is like a parachute. It works best when opened!


I assume you parachute is till at the sweat shop being sewed, cause you mind is hardly OPEN.

3 post in and most likely has never looked at any of the electrical topics because as usual they can not contribute to anything regarding the hands on portion of our profession. If I am wrong SHOW us you know something about WORK.


----------



## boulengerina (May 2, 2009)

*One man shop*

Heck, Nola, we got a whole bunch of one-man signatories here. Sorry to beat you up... You just seem sooooo proud of the whole rat thing. 

We actually have several one-man operations here in Charlotte that are signatory for two reasons.... #1: Pension.... #2: Manpower (in case they get a big one!)

I don't know the New Orleans Local very well, but here in Charlotte, we are very progressive and aggressive, and believe in win-win-win situations for our customers, our contractors, and our members. It seems to be working. Right now, we are the only game in town, as most of the merit shops here are dwindling in a race to the bottom. We have maintained our work through quality service, quality manpower, and cooperative, reasonable attitudes.

The cordial invite still stands if you ever come to the Charlotte area. If you're nice, I'll even show you around.


----------



## boulengerina (May 2, 2009)

*Brian or John*

Sure I am against the physical 40. People even older than you died for the 8 hour workday. It's just like your right to vote... There's American blood all over it!

And actually, we do have a lock on quality work, at least in Charlotte. That is the reason why the open shops here are dying on the vine, and we are steadily putting their former employees to work, due to the fact that our ENTIRE membership is employed. We flush the toilet on the hacks every so often, just so you can have them back! We do not push guys onto contractors. Our contractors have "Right of Refusal", and they use it well. Sorry, fella. Proof's in the pudding, and your talk is cheap.

I agree with you on freedom of choice. People should indeed be able to choose whom they work for and how they run their business. But people are also entitled to the whole truth, and nothing but the truth when they make their choice. In my experience, Union members are more informed (but I concede not always correct) than their non-Union counterparts, and the variable is the Union. 

As far as raising costs go, you 'd better go check your figures, or learn something about what you're talking about. There is a reason why we are busy right now, and the open shops are dying on the vine. We are competitive, and have a sterling relationship of bringing jobs in on-time and under budget. We currently have many non-union shops calling us for some reason, and it certainly isn't because we are more expensive! I would love for you to even try to compete with any of our contractors here in Charlotte.

I may only have three posts, and if that makes me an apprentice of some sort, or makes you feel better than me because I am new here, then good for you. But I have been in this industry for some time, as I assume that you have. So you should understand that just because you "post" like a teenage girl doesn't make you right. 

And my mind is open, despite what you may think. I have worked for guys like you, but I never will again. Since coming into the IBEW, my quality of life has improved, my health insurance is provided by my contractor, and they keep me very busy. I am actually a very hard worker and a skilled foreman. And here in the IBEW, I am appreciated.

Best of luck in all of your endeavors! Despite your nastiness, you are, after all, just an electrician, and I run you guys all the time.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

boulengerina said:


> And actually, we do have a lock on quality work, at least in Charlotte. That is the reason why the open shops here are dying on the vine, and we are steadily putting their former employees to work, due to the fact that our ENTIRE membership is employed. We flush the toilet on the hacks every so often, just so you can have them back! We do not push guys onto contractors. Our contractors have "Right of Refusal", and they use it well. Sorry, fella. Proof's in the pudding, and your talk is cheap.


So you put a open shop man to work and suddenly his work is TOP NOTCH, will miracles never cease.

I have seen the some union work in Charlotte NC and it is no better and no worse than some of the open shop work I have seen.




> I agree with you on freedom of choice. People should indeed be able to choose whom they work for and how they run their business. But people are also entitled to the whole truth, and nothing but the truth when they make their choice. In my experience, Union members are more informed (but I concede not always correct) than their non-Union counterparts, and the variable is the Union.


 Of course because unions do not indoctrinate their members and all open shop men are stupid.



> As far as raising costs go, you 'd better go check your figures, or learn something about what you're talking about. There is a reason why we are busy right now, and the open shops are dying on the vine. We are competitive, and have a sterling relationship of bringing jobs in on-time and under budget. We currently have many non-union shops calling us for some reason, and it certainly isn't because we are more expensive! I would love for you to even try to compete with any of our contractors here in Charlotte.


Hopefully this is the case, but in many areas of the country the union share of work is slipping. I have worked in Charlotte but I did not have to compete, my firm is called in to test/trouble shoot and or repair problems not typically handled or understood by many contractors.



> I may only have three posts, and if that makes me an apprentice of some sort, or makes you feel better than me because I am new here, then good for you. But I have been in this industry for some time, as I assume that you have. So you should understand that just because you "post" like a teenage girl doesn't make you right.


It does not make you an apprentice nor am I a teenage girl. What it seems to show is your claims of having top knowledge, have never been proven on this site. Which means you may be a union hack or a quality worker. BUT I have seen nothing from you in regards to the profession at hand. You jump in on this one topic and began running off at the fingers.




> And my mind is open, despite what you may think. I have worked for guys like you, but I never will again.


See once again you are WRONG.

For the last 24 years I have run a union shop all my men make over union scale, all have company trucks, all have BETTER than union benefits, more vacation and paid holidays that mandated. When a man gets sick he gets paid sick leave, I have covered men up to several months with full pay, next week I'll pass out bonuses that equal or exceed 10%-20% of yearly pay and our scale is way ahead of yours. Most of my employees have worked for me for a long time, I have one of the first apprentices I ever hired he has been with me 24 years. After completing their 5 year program apprentices that went through my shop in their way to becoming JW's call looking to return. In addition all the men I hire pretty much stay with me, those that move on generally do so with my help moving into a facility job with better future that working in the field. 



> Best of luck in all of your endeavors! Despite your nastiness, you are, after all, just an electrician, and I run you guys all the time.


So no, I am not nasty I just hate to see union men spreading the crap that gives good hard working KNOWLEDGABLE men a bad name.


I'll let it go at this and we'll see if you hang around and if you do hopefully we will see your knowledge put to use helping other elecrtricians in other sections of this forum.


----------



## boulengerina (May 2, 2009)

*I can go along with that*

When we organize an open shop electrician, they generally do not go out as a JW, no matter their qualifications. If we have a ton of references on the guy/girl that can speak to his/her abilities, and the electrician has a license (NC State or municipal), we will consider it. Most, however, are tested in the field at a lower classification until their true abilities are assessed. If they indeed lack in certain areas, we encourage them to attend classes (which are free, and given at our Training Center) to help them get up to speed. We don't just train apprentices! 

There are some open shops here in Charlotte that do quality work. But their pay is sub-standard. You may indeed pay well, but the full-time players here in town DO NOT! 

Open shop workers are by no means stupid. Some of the best electricians that I have found are indeed open shop. It is easier in the Union to rise to the top, as all of the training is free. But the open shop workers typically have to go and get their own training, at great expense to themselves. I find that very admirable. Open shop workers are UNINFORMED as to the benefits of the Union, because they are only getting one side of the story. It is completely up to the Locals to educate non-Union electricians in their assigned jurisdictions, but that is WAY easier said than done. 

We are a competitive force here in Charlotte, and that is mostly due to the fact that we are not a radical Local. We try to be as reasonable as possible when dealing with our contractors. While many Locals persist in attacking their own contractors, we instead attack those that are NOT our partners. This is a progressive Local. In nature, there are two types of internal relationships... symbiotic or antibiotic. That is to say, partners or parasites. This Local prefers to be a partner.

And I should'a figured that you were a contractor, or at least management. So you run a Union shop, huh? Sounds like a specialty shop, too. Well that's nice, but by far, most electricians do not work for a high paid specialty shop, Union or not. Most of our construction members in the IBEW actually do commercial work, not specialty work. So don't you ever think that you are the standard, as you are not. You are very fortunate and blessed, and certainly not typical.

And as you said, I can also let it go at this. Suffice it to say, you speak to me as if I were the IBEW in general, but I am not. You do not know my Local, and I do not know your company. Next time you come to Charlotte, give us a call, and I can show you what we are, and how we work!


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

boulengerina said:


> When we organize an open shop electrician, they generally do not go out as a JW, no matter their qualifications. If we have a ton of references on the guy/girl that can speak to his/her abilities, and the electrician has a license (NC State or municipal), we will consider it. Most, however, are tested in the field at a lower classification until their true abilities are assessed. If they indeed lack in certain areas, we encourage them to attend classes (which are free, and given at our Training Center) to help them get up to speed. We don't just train apprentices!
> 
> There are some open shops here in Charlotte that do quality work. But their pay is sub-standard. You may indeed pay well, but the full-time players here in town DO NOT!
> 
> ...


 
If all this is true (and I have no reason to doubt it) then I took you wrong and your local is WISE. The local here is also very progressive and works with us for the most part promoting memebrs and contractors to work for the betterment of all. In this manner both parties will advance.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

Adam12 said:


> Vega$ is putting out 20+ calls a day. $39+ on the check.


 
What local is that? I just checked Vegas and came up with Local 357.

http://www.ibewlu357.com/calls.htm

Says they have 659 just on book 1.


----------



## boulengerina (May 2, 2009)

*Vegas work*

I heard that they just finished that big "City Center" project, too. Not too good for calls. Lotsa local hands signing the book right now... Be skeptical!


----------



## smitty1358 (Dec 5, 2009)

boulengerina, are you a 379 organizer, part of the current Addm. or part of Ed Hills CE/CW team? Sounds like some of each.


----------



## cal1947 (Nov 14, 2009)

*retired*

i'm out of local 26 ,worked out of local 3 in the 80's , worked for comstock on third rail work and traffic , was treated real good by your local


Melissa809 said:


> I guess you're saying they stay drunk because the "life" is kind of depressing? By no means am I working on "fun loving" job sites here in NY...currently doing street lighting..and no...I'm not changing light bulbs....I enjoy what I do for a living....just want to get out of NY for awhile....change of scenery, is all


----------



## Melissa809 (Aug 28, 2008)

cal1947 said:


> i'm out of local 26 ,worked out of local 3 in the 80's , worked for comstock on third rail work and traffic , was treated real good by your local


Hey Cal! I worked with a bunch of travelers back in 2000 when I was an MIJ. Alot of guys from Augusta Georgia. Even went out to dinner with one! lol True gentlemen! One guy used to ask me why my alphabet has only 25 letters...as in I don't say my R's! hahaha


----------



## coollightning (Nov 23, 2012)

Hi, mellisa where do you want to work


----------



## coollightning (Nov 23, 2012)

gt 500 cooool


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

Hi Melissa,

Just sent you a private message. There are a few great websites to sign up for that will help you out if you want to leave the city.


----------



## Melissa809 (Aug 28, 2008)

Thanks for the replies, guys!

Not so sure about leaving NYC as of now. Found myself a GREAT boyfriend...lol...have since traded that 2009 GT500 for a 2012 GT500...so life isn't so bad.
Plus, our bench has just cleared and looks like there will be money to be made.

AND, I don't think I can sell my condo as of now.....being that I am about 50 grand underwater!!!! And for the record...my condo is 450 square feet...lol....


----------



## henderson14 (Oct 23, 2010)

Chicagoguy said:


> As of right now, Chicago's local 134 has more work than people to fill the jobs... They have been rolling the books for a couple months now.



HAHAHA. Is this a joke! We have a 3 year wait! You must be thinking of Local 697 outside of Chicago.


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

henderson14 said:


> HAHAHA. Is this a joke! We have a 3 year wait! You must be thinking of Local 697 outside of Chicago.


Three year wait for a job in 134?? I was on the phone with someone from there the other day and he didn't say it was that bad.


----------



## henderson14 (Oct 23, 2010)

icefalkon said:


> Three year wait for a job in 134?? I was on the phone with someone from there the other day and he didn't say it was that bad.


IDK. He's probably just with a good contractor that has work. It's getting better, but still horrible right now.


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

I hear that. We've finally cleared our bench...2000 men. It only took what...15 yrs and a devastating storm...


----------



## cal1947 (Nov 14, 2009)

*cal1947*

i'm out of local 26 ,been retired about 10 years,worked out of local 3 in the 80's got treated real well 35 hour work week ,great local


icefalkon said:


> I hear that. We've finally cleared our bench...2000 men. It only took what...15 yrs and a devastating storm...


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

icefalkon said:


> I hear that. We've finally cleared our bench...2000 men. It only took what...15 yrs and a devastating storm...


That is good news.
I remember reading on the mylocal3 website/forum that you guys had thousands of men out of work for sustained periods of time.


----------



## cal1947 (Nov 14, 2009)

*cal1947*

we had maybe 1000 ,back then between local 3 and local 592 kept me busy and a lot of other locals


Celtic said:


> That is good news.
> I remember reading on the mylocal3 website/forum that you guys had thousands of men out of work for sustained periods of time.


----------



## sopranocaponyc (Nov 24, 2008)

icefalkon said:


> I hear that. We've finally cleared our bench...2000 men. It only took what...15 yrs and a devastating storm...


And The Mets and Jets turning into mush, The Giants winning the super bowl twice over the pats, Gee even The RED Sox won the WS twice and The SF Giants won twice! What's next the Cubs going to win the WS next year. place your bets you have a better chance of winning Powerball.lol


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

It's good to hear from guys who came here and made some money. I remember when I got in in 86... There were quite a few travelers that I worked with. That's what made it ok for me when I turned out and there was no work.


----------



## Total Control 103 (Nov 23, 2012)

This thread caught my eye because I'm looking to see if there is a book 2 rolling somewhere? I was scratching my head on the first page reading all the good posts then I saw the dates, no wonder. Melissa started this in 2008! That was a great year, my first new truck that year but that has all changed and even the bagging is slowing down so if there is any storm related work left I would hit the road?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Total Control 103 said:


> This thread caught my eye because I'm looking to see if there is a book 2 rolling somewhere? I was scratching my head on the first page reading all the good posts then I saw the dates, no wonder. Melissa started this in 2008! That was a great year, my first new truck that year but that has all changed and even the bagging is slowing down so if there is any storm related work left I would hit the road?


I'll bet there will be tons of work in NYC and New Jersey coast for a few years..


----------



## Melissa809 (Aug 28, 2008)

icefalkon said:


> I hear that. We've finally cleared our bench...2000 men. It only took what...15 yrs and a devastating storm...


Actually, I hear there are still 800 men on our bench....


----------



## Melissa809 (Aug 28, 2008)

Total Control 103 said:


> This thread caught my eye because I'm looking to see if there is a book 2 rolling somewhere? I was scratching my head on the first page reading all the good posts then I saw the dates, no wonder. Melissa started this in 2008! That was a great year, my first new truck that year but that has all changed and even the bagging is slowing down so if there is any storm related work left I would hit the road?


Not sure about Local 3 taking travelers, again...but i would think after this storm we are going to need to get started on alot of infrastructure work.

I'm kicking myself in the ass for not taking the Transit Skills class I was offered back in 2008 to be able to work in the subways....although I have worked in the subways in the past....just not tunnel work


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

Melissa809 said:


> Not sure about Local 3 taking travelers, again...but i would think after this storm we are going to need to get started on alot of infrastructure work.
> 
> I'm kicking myself in the ass for not taking the Transit Skills class I was offered back in 2008 to be able to work in the subways....although I have worked in the subways in the past....just not tunnel work


Tunnel work is not fun...typically dirty, hot, cramped work space, materials a mile away, delays for track outages, etc.

BUT....

It's usually long term work with overtime which helps whittle that pile of bills down considerably...you might even get ahead.


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

Melissa809 said:


> Actually, I hear there are still 800 men on our bench....


That number you heard was including those on Furlough who are away from home. I spoke with Employment on Wednesday. There are less than 450 people out...and most of that number are not answering their phones!

As for Travelers, we have been talking with the NJ and CT to allow a limited number of Travelers into the city, and all will be at the M Rate/40hr Week. There were talks with LU164 just last week. 

Tunnel work is horrible...I mean HORRIBLE work. I did it for 6 months of my life and I wouldn't do it again...ever. 

Track Certification is the hottest thing we teach for the last 10yrs followed more recently by the Code Classes, and now the Electric Vehicle Class.


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

The infrastructure of NYC has to be completely redone. There are calls for residential electricians, and those with experience in shops are being transferred to shops with the residential work. Downtown Manhattan was completely under water and just about every single service room from 34th St. down was completely submerged. JBB Engineering has over 150 people on sites all over the 5 Boroughs of NYC evaluating what services have to be rebuilt..and that's most of them. I got a phone call this morning at 8am from a PM for Forest who was a Code student of mine last year...he was on site in Rockaway asking about Multifamily Dwelling NYC Amendments. I was like...you're there on a Sunday??? He goes...yeah...we're here, along with 4 other contractors...there are around 100 men working on the strip right now! 

I was like WTF man...spread the love....

He goes...no problem, how fast can you get here, I'll put you on?

THAT's how busy we are.

Finally.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Come out to Long Island and work non union, we are paying $50/ hr to subs.dealing with the storm work.


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

That's great. Do you need one of the counties licenses though?


----------

